# Misheard lyrics: Yellow Ledbetter



## CannaBoss (Aug 3, 2007)

This is got to be one of my favorite Pearl Jam songs, never knew what he was saying, I don't even think Eddie knew what he was saying.
YouTube - MISHEARD LYRICS - Pearl Jam - Yellow Ledbetter
This cracked my ass up,fuck I'm baked.


----------

